# How to find the best backlinks?



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Little by little I am learning more about SEO and what seems to help sites rank as high as possible are QUALITY backlinks. Only problem is where and how do you find these sites to backlink from or to? Is there a way to find backlinks for a websites that ranks #1 on google for your targeted keyword(s)? Is there any kind of software or other method to find these sites backlinks? Thank you for any help and or advice.


----------



## david_ark (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Basikboy,

A good method for backlinking is to figure our where where successful sites get their backllinks from (as you described). However, have in mind that the big players in the game have huge connections and money budget that allows them to grab some extremely valuable links. Moreover, because they are established they also get huge amounts of less quality backlinks naturally by people referring to them on other sites.

A tool you can use to figure out the backlinks of a website is SiteExplorer

Let me know if you need more info because I also play with these things


----------



## thistshirt (Nov 17, 2012)

Im still learning about backlinks. Its a long and slow process but hopefully it will pay off in the long run. I guess there is no quick fix for this type of thing


----------

